# Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo el discreto, cumple años



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz Cumpleaños *Pedro*!​


----------



## aceituna

Buena cosecha la del 77, eh? 

¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!


----------



## Eva Maria

Pedro P.C.M,

¡Y tan discreto! !Ni siquiera sabía que existías!

Pero ahora que conozco tu existencia, me sumo a las felicitaciones por tu cumpleaños:

Que cumplas muchos más!

Sé indiscreto, y déjate ver alguna vez!!!!!!!

Eva Maria

PS: Chist, Pedro, entre tú y yo, ¿te has fijado que Víctor Groucho Pérez Marx está cerquita de los 2.000? Tendremos que estar atentos!


----------



## e.ma

Lo sospeché desde el primer momento, Víctor. En cuanto vi el tipo de bigote tras el que te ocultabas, me dije: He aquí a P. Calvo.

Que conserves ese humor tuyo tan fino por muchos posts.


----------



## e.ma

¡DIOS MÍO! ¡Acabo de constatar la existencia del honorabilísimo don Pedro P.!

Es que ayer me pilló celebrando el día de la desconexión neuronal... y también hay que comprender que, viniendo de Víctor Pérez, uno puede esperarse cualquier cosa...

En resumen: te retiro, Víctor, la felicitación, que te he visto en la lista de los que no las quieren, y se la traspaso al señor Morcillo.

¡Que vivan nuestros foreros milenarios!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

e.ma said:


> ¡DIOS MÍO! ¡Acabo de constatar la existencia del honorabilísimo don Pedro P.!
> *Es que ayer me pilló celebrando el día de la desconexión neuronal*... y también hay que comprender que, viniendo de Víctor Pérez, uno puede esperarse cualquier cosa...
> En resumen: te retiro, Víctor, la felicitación, que te he visto en la lista de los que no las quieren, y se la traspaso al señor Morcillo.
> ¡Que vivan nuestros foreros milenarios!


 
¡Muy bueno *e.ma*!

Según mi entorno más inmediato, yo me tiro festejando ese día durante todo el año...


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> ¡DIOS MÍO! ¡Acabo de constatar la existencia del honorabilísimo don Pedro P.!
> 
> Es que ayer me pilló celebrando el día de la desconexión neuronal... y también hay que comprender que, viniendo de Víctor Pérez, uno puede esperarse cualquier cosa...
> 
> En resumen: te retiro, Víctor, la felicitación, que te he visto en la lista de los que no las quieren, y se la traspaso al señor Morcillo.
> 
> ¡Que vivan nuestros foreros milenarios!


 
Eh, chissst, E.ma, que no es por ser milpostista que se le felicita, sino por su cumpleaños! ¿Siguen desconectadas tus einstenianas neuronas? Habías desdoblado a Víctor en Dr. Pérez and Mr. Calvo! EM


----------



## e.ma

Eva Maria said:


> Eh, chissst, E.ma, que no es por ser milpostista que se le felicita, sino por su cumpleaños! ¿Siguen desconectadas tus einstenianas neuronas? Habías desdoblado a Víctor en *Dr. Pérez and Mr. Calvo*! EM



EM, tú siempre tan exquisita.

 ¿Es que aquí los años no los celebran como los posts, de mil en mil?

Y ahora en serio: el día fue ayer, pero luego queda la resaca. Mejor esperad un par de días para hablarme de sutilezas tales como la diferencia entre un año y mil posts...

Aprovecho para reiterar mi felicitación a _monsieur_ Morcillo


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños con atraso, Pedro!! .


----------



## heidita

Yo estoy por nunca más en la vida hablarte nunca más (¡para que digan que somos exagerados los madrileños!), pero va, un cumple es un cumple....

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Qué ilusión!:

¡Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones! Perdonadme la tardanza, pero no sabía que se había abierto este hilo .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños con atraso, Pedro!! .


A partir de los 30, cuanto más se "atrasen" los cumpleaños mejor. XD.

Gracias Inés.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

heidita said:


> Yo estoy por nunca más en la vida hablarte nunca más (¡para que digan que somos exagerados los madrileños!), pero va, un cumple es un cumple....
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


Jeje. No hace falta hablar... podemos beber: Aún te debo unas cervezas .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Feliz Cumpleaños *Pedro*!​


Con todo mi _respecto_ un saludo circunspecto.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

aceituna said:


> Buena cosecha la del 77, eh?
> 
> ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!


Aceite puro de oliva, aceituna...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

e.ma said:


> ¡DIOS MÍO! ¡Acabo de constatar la existencia del honorabilísimo don Pedro P.!
> 
> Es que ayer me pilló celebrando el día de la desconexión neuronal... y también hay que comprender que, viniendo de Víctor Pérez, uno puede esperarse cualquier cosa...
> 
> En resumen: te retiro, Víctor, la felicitación, que te he visto en la lista de los que no las quieren, y se la traspaso al señor Morcillo.
> 
> ¡Que vivan nuestros foreros milenarios!


Jeje, con tanta felicitación me voy a plantar en los 2000 en la mitad de tiempo que alcancé los 1000. XD


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Jeje, con tanta felicitación me voy a plantar en los 2000 en la mitad de tiempo que alcancé los 1000. XD


¡¡Qué novato!!

Las felicitaciones no dan "puntos"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eva Maria said:


> Pedro P.C.M,
> 
> ¡Y tan discreto! !Ni siquiera sabía que existías!
> 
> Pero ahora que conozco tu existencia, me sumo a las felicitaciones por tu cumpleaños:
> 
> Que cumplas muchos más!
> 
> Sé indiscreto, y déjate ver alguna vez!!!!!!!
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> PS: Chist, Pedro, entre tú y yo, ¿te has fijado que Víctor Groucho Pérez Marx está cerquita de los 2.000? Tendremos que estar atentos!


Hola Eva:

Un placer leerla en el foro. Espero que este sea el comienzo de una gran amistad.

Un saludete Eva.

Pedro.

P.D.: Podemos dejarnos de tradicionalismos y felicitarle por adelantado... Unos vamos atrasados y otros adelantados, pa' compensar...


----------



## Eugin

¡Bienvenido a la tercera década!!! ¡Qué sea el comienzo de muchas décadas llenas de motivos positivos y alegres para compartir con amigos y seres queridos!!!

 ¡Muchas felicidades, Pedrín!!


----------



## María Madrid

Pedro muchísimas felicidades. Sólo pongo un pero a tus mil aportes ¡¡¡tienes que prodigarte mucho más!!! Vamos rápido a por los dos mil, que con foreros como tú da gusto! Un abrazo,


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gracias Eugin, siempre me has tratado con mucho cariño y te lo agradezco de todo corazón. Espero que sigámonos tratando durante mucho tiempo.

Un abrazote.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

María Madrid said:


> Pedro muchísimas felicidades. Sólo pongo un pero a tus mil aportes ¡¡¡tienes que prodigarte mucho más!!! Vamos rápido a por los dos mil, que con foreros como tú da gusto! Un abrazo,


Lento pero seguro, ese es mi lema.  Gracias María:

Es un lujazo para todos tener a profesionales como tú en estos foros.

Un abrazo.

Pedro.


----------

